# Arnaud's 3x3x3 video tutorials



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

I will add more videos in the future, but this one had many requests:

Keyhole / working corner tutorial: http://youtube.com/watch?v=VQ-qIyScA5o

2 Keyhole / working corner full speed examples: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats amazing, using 4 look last layer, but still achieving sub 30.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2007)

My best average is about 23.50 and my best single solve is 16.5 (lucky) and 19.8 (normal).

Some (really fast) people have posted videos of sub-20 averages with beginners method!

The biggest trick to achieving good times is to have no delays.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 22, 2007)

imagine the power of learning all the OLLs and PLLs


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, I often *imagine* I have the required power to learn all the OLLs and PLLs


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 29, 2007)

well, I know all PLLs, and am working on OLL, and I'm 12 >.<
If i can do it, you can do it


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I will add more videos in the future, but this one had many requests:
> 
> Keyhole / working corner tutorial: http://youtube.com/watch?v=VQ-qIyScA5o
> 
> 2 Keyhole / working corner full speed examples: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04



that is a good explanation of it cuz i actually understood it !  good for me and you!


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 14, 2008)

U got some mad skillz!XD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The biggest trick to achieving good times is to have no delays.



Yeah, I remember when I discovered look-ahead for the second layer. It was probably one of the greatest insights I made myself (even though the top cubers were already doing so for Fridrich at the time).


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2008)

Just to brag a bit: I finally got a sub 25 average in a competition: 24.26.

That also means I am finally going to learn a "normal" speedsolve solution


----------

